# I need a group to ride with



## 2010850xp (Jul 16, 2011)

i live in lewisville tx and im looking for a group to ride with. Moved here in march and dont know anyone.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Come on up and u can ride wit us...:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hit me up if you're ever out in my neck of the woods, I go ride all the time out at crosby, got a decent crew that I ride with also. You should hit up RiverRun august 5-7, me and some of the guys will be out there, and some of the locals will be riding with us as well.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Hit me up if you're ever out in my neck of the woods, I go ride all the time out at crosby, got a decent crew that I ride with also. You should hit up RiverRun august 5-7, me and some of the guys will be out there, and some of the locals will be riding with us as well.


Yeah and it SUCKS I won't be in town or I'd def be there.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I gotta work...agian ..... Dangit!!!


----------

